

Apple Is Taunting Publishers with Ad-Blocking and Apple News - jeo1234
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/apple-taunting-publishers-ad-blocking-apple-news/

======
vyrotek
_“Obviously, Apple’s hope is that more consumers will shift to just using
apps, instead of Safari or the mobile web._

A future app-based web really bothers me.

~~~
tlack
Seems inevitable. CPMs drop, buyers get desperate, ad units get invasive.
Consumers hate invasive. Ad blockers emerge as a relevant biz category, so
there's money to be made.

To Apple, by allowing ad blockers (and other Safari filters I presume), they
can deliver better experience on those gross websites, and make a little money
for a new category of apps (similar to the keyboard app stuff). Conveniently,
this hurts web-based publishers, but hey, it's what the users are screaming
for, and everybody else does it.

Developers think: oh great, something new to sell. Apple does want us to have
control! And to think it only took 9 years.

Publishers, seeing a progressive drop in numbers, must explore other models.
Apple News will probably feature micropayments of some kind which would be
very convenient.

I can't see how any of these trends can be reversed, unless micropayments on
the open web somehow caught on. With Bitcoin's endless drama that seems
unlikely. Can you see any other conclusion?

